# FRB Club > Общение > Музыка >  Для музыкантов.

## musicgears

Здравствуйте! 
Работает новая доска объявлений *Musicgears.ru* о продаже муз.инструментов и аксессуаров в России. 
Реализован поиск по брендам. 
Если захотите, размещайте объявления. 
Будем расширять со временем.  
Будем рады принять любые советы и критику)) 
http://musicgears.ru/ 

Подписывайтесь и расскажите друзьям в ВК http://vk.com/musicgears

----------

